# Culinary diploma



## makbul.nl (Apr 14, 2020)

Hallo everyone, Recently i am working in The Netherlands as an independent cook but I don’t have any academic certificates. My work experience in catering is already 8 years and now i would like to know if there is any advanced or quick way to gain the diploma certificate without practical as i am already working in the catering. Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hello makbul.nl and welcome to ChefTalk.
While your 8 years of experience have taught you a few things, those years were devoted to only one way of cooking. While some of your experience may count towards academic credits, you're still going to have to attend a physical school to teach you the rest. Some classes such as food cost, labor and business law, you could take online. Good luck.


----------

